# Question about Google Sketchup



## jeepme79 (Jun 1, 2007)

I just designed a bench for my wife in Sketchup, but along with the design comes a few angles. Does anybody know of a way in Sketchup to determine what the angles are?


----------



## vinnyb76 (Sep 25, 2007)

hello jeepme79, select the protractor icon on the tool pane then zoom in on to the face you want then click on to the snap points on the angle(three points) it will give you the angle on the bottom right hand side of the window(where you put the measurements
hint-select the point of angle first.
hope it helps


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I am trying to figure out how to get two objects to butt up against each other. I move one next to the other, and it either sits a bit away, or goes into the other object.


----------



## Fitzkejkbc (Feb 5, 2008)

What do you recommend in learning how to use Google Sketch-up? I would like to use it in planning for my shop layout. Ideas? Examples?


----------



## jeepme79 (Jun 1, 2007)

There are a number of tutorials in the program and on their website. Start with the basics and then move on to a unit designed specifically for what you are looking to do.


----------



## vinnyb76 (Sep 25, 2007)

> I am trying to figure out how to get two objects to butt up against each other. I move one next to the other, and it either sits a bit away, or goes into the other object.











first drag a box around item you would like to move(or if as a component select it)










then select the "cross" cursor then select a point on the item you would like to move( i have selected bottom left corner for this example)










then drag item to the other( i have dragged to the bottom right corner snap point of the fixed item)now it is butted up to each other as well of being flush to the front and bottom.










you can select different points of both items as well as typing measurements while dragging to get specific spaces.

hope this helps


----------



## vinnyb76 (Sep 25, 2007)

btw you can use the tape measure tool to put exact measurement lines onto the item then you can drag onto the snap point of that line.


----------



## richparm (Feb 8, 2008)

finewoodworking.com has a design click build blog with lots of good woodworker help with Sketchup


----------

